# My Female Pigeon is Now on You Tube



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

If anyone is interested, I just put a short video of my female pigeon. It was done before I got her a mate. Please excuse the audio as it came out really bad, especially my pigeon call near the end of the video. This video does show off the beauty of the bird, though, so I will survive the audio misshap.

Type in the You Tube search Another Mean Pigeon Pet and it will appear.

Take care, All.

Mike


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

goulian said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> If anyone is interested, I just put a short video of my female pigeon. It was done before I got her a mate. Please excuse the audio as it came out really bad, especially my pigeon call near the end of the video. This video does show off the beauty of the bird, though, so I will survive the audio misshap.
> 
> ...


Here's the link to the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QONv9QIRyDc


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Ouch! That looks like it could hurt.
Your pij is very pretty, a real tough guy too! 
Robin


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mike, she is beautiful. She really is tame and looks like she is enjoying playing with you. I really think it is a form of play rather than being mean.

We have a cranky little guy named Mr. Humphries who is unable to walk very well because of both legs being broken (saw 3 vets). He is the one who stays in the aviary during the day and in the house at night. He will bite the daylights out of you. He knows the most tender spots too. However, he is endearing in so many ways that he can be excused his aggressive behavior. He loves my husband and can see Lewis walking towards him and starts talking to him. He ignores me completely.

It was a treat seeing the video.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very cute.  It's great to get these kind of videos out there, especially on YouTube.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very pretty bird and seems quite tame for having been living in a feral flock.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie, and knows how to protect herself, though she doesn't quite seem to know what your hand is all about.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi, All,

I want to thank you all for your comments about my female pigeon. She is a beauty in my eyes and is amazingly tame for a feral bird. I think the fact that she had been eating out of my hand for six months makes all the difference in the world. I have seen the video of Rallow's infamous "Dinkster, the Worlds Meanest Pigeon". Dinkster was hand fed from day one, and is still a little meanie, beautiful as she is. Since my pigeon was raised wild, it is no wonder that she really packs a walop when she bites. It actually hurts! At least I can honestly say that she is not afraid of me, which iss a pretty big deal in itself.

Also, a special thank you to Lovebirds for adding the link to my video. I can not believe I did not think of that. Go figure.

Take care, Everyone. Happy pigeoning.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

She's a lovely pigeon, Mike! I really enjoyed the video but do think you are going to have to go to remedial roo-cooing school  (I'm just kidding ya')

Terry


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> She's a lovely pigeon, Mike! I really enjoyed the video but do think you are going to have to go to remedial roo-cooing school  (I'm just kidding ya')
> 
> Terry


Believe me, Terry, I have already applied to several of the top cooing colleges in the nation. Unfortunately, they all said I was beyond help. Hehe.

Take care

Mike


----------

